
What Will Happen to China's Economy If Xi Jinping Continues to Lead - endswapper
http://www.forbes.com/sites/douglasbulloch/2016/08/30/the-economic-consequences-of-xi-jinping/
======
mtgx
> hints at both how widespread this intuition already is, and how important it
> has become to everyone that Xi’s authority is not openly doubted.

Is that a joke? Didn't he arrest his main opposition last year? This is like
saying "Putin attained his power smoothly and unopposed." Yeah, by eliminating
his opposition first.

